# A new electric tricycle



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It hasnt arrived yet

And needs to be built 

But my son can build it 

I’m really hoping it will be ok 

I’m so desperate to get out and about

I doubt I’ll do it here in the short term 

But maybe as we travel my confidence will grow

And once again I can actually leave the campsites 

Or even just get to the showers 

Two kil defeats me because I’ve got to get back again 

And all those helpful people who tell me it’s 10 minute walk 

Well for me it’s not 

It’s more than double that

And then I have to get back 

A bus ride, great

But then a long walk to highlights and a long walk back to the bus stop 

And back to the van 

And several days to recover 

Is it any wonder I hardly ever leave the house 

But I so miss the outdoors

I miss striding up mountains 

Even looking up at the mountains I can no longer stride up 

Will this tricycle give me the chance to get out again 

Without tripping over uneven pavements , having limbs that give up when walking 

Just no longer trapped 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It will be there as soon as possible and it WILL restore a degre of freedom.

BUT

no breaking the speed limit please....

Do stop at solid white lines and give way when needed

Beware of belying along the pavement or through shopping malls - old people tend to get in the wY and make the ride very bumpy.....

No giving Albert a ride on the handlebars a la

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8_JPDEHU1ok


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Link not working Dave.

Do you have a link to their website Sandra?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i think its this link

barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve waited so long 
So who cares

I’m going for it 

This little dog will have its day 

It’s dark green

Alberts choice

I couldn’t care less

But hopefully he will run with the hound

I’m a bit worried about the back wheels though 

I’m having mirrors to keep an eye on them 

and the hound will learn 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still waiting 

Albert phoned the suppliers waiting for a component they said 
Should arrive tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it hasn’t arrived and I’m getting a tad worried 

No explanation or update by EMail 

Delivery stated as 2-5 days, now its 8 days 

Not expecting any customer support should things go wrong

Still , paid for by credit card so some backup 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

News today

For delivery tomorrow 

So fingers crossed

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My mate and his wife got an electric tandem and they were both in the middle seventy's, they said it flew along and they took delight in whizzing past bicyclists in their lycra and fancy racing bikes, alas Terry has now passed so his wife might sell it if anybody is interested.

ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

https://www.mobilitypower.co.uk/wp-...om/product/unique500red/index-https.html_gzip


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I want to peddle

I need some exercise along with some freedom

And walking isn’t working 

I want to carry it on the MH , and we’ve sourced a carrier 

Just even to get to the villages, the local pub 

And sometimes even the shower block 

I want to cycle with Albert and the hound, along canal paths etc 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds great, Sandra!


Can you bring Albert on your bike or will he have to take his own?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it’s strictly for one, Christine 

I’m encouraging him to get an electric bike

Not the small wheeled fold up ones 

But a 26inch wheel one 

I know he can cycle 10 miles and more a day without electric assistance 

But to travel freely from the van without regard to the hills he needs an electric one

My son in law is a great cyclist, as is my son, 100 mile runs to warm up 

But my daughter can’t join him

Now she has our old electric bike they are off together 

Not for 100 miles but with two batteries 40+

It should arrive tomorrow

Better late than never 

I can no longer balance on two wheels 

Well I can as long as I could get on and start and stop and get off 

And I can’t 

I need the bike to be stable 

When I’m not , I need to stop without the bike falling over and start the same way

I need help when peddling , but I need assisted exercise 

So here’s hoping 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s arrived

It’s big and quite magnificent 

Alberts built it , the computer needs setting 

I might need practice to get on and off it, and then to ride it 

But at the moment I’m incapacitated by a arthritic flare up in my foot 

Photo to follow soon 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We look forward to seeing it when you can - you can always hold Shadow's lead while he provides the motive power (unofficially of course 'cos it is strictly illegal to be pulled by a dog). 

Where was it originally made ? The UK ? Sadly many bikes now seem to be brought in from the Far East, so names like Dawes and Raleigh are no longer a guarantee of British quality....


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sandra,

Apologies if I’m telling you stuff you already know here. 

Make sure that your first trial is on flat ground if possible - I don’t necessarily mean avoid hills, more important that the surface is flat from side to side. Riding a trike on a road with a lot of camber can be quite tricky until you get used to it. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from it, I’m sure you will. 


Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve heard that John

I’ll take it slow 

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> I've heard that John
> 
> I'll take it slow
> 
> Sandra


You'll be fine - it must be a bit like the anticipation and excitement of the childhood Christmas when my older sister was getting a new (to her) bicycle - which meant that I could reasonably expect to become the proud pilot of her cast off tricycle. Happy days.

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We look forward to seeing it when you can - you can always hold Shadow's lead while he provides the motive power (unofficially of course 'cos it is strictly illegal to be pulled by a dog).
> 
> Where was it originally made ? The UK ? Sadly many bikes now seem to be brought in from the Far East, so names like Dawes and Raleigh are no longer a guarantee of British quality....


I think it's a British made bike

But I guess the electrics are from the Far East

The price did it for us

German and bikes from Holland were so expensive

Maybe they would last a lifetime

But my lifetime is no longer that long

I just want to get from A toB

Not in a hurry

And shadow is getting old too

A leasurely ride does him too

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven’t actually sat on it yet

My arthritic flare in my foot, is painful, and makes walking difficult 

So I’m uneasy to try it , not sure I could step over it 

But when I recover I’ll try stepping onto the crossbar and onto the seat so I don’t have to rely on one foot on the floor 

If that makes sense 

Waiting for the results of Alberts scan

Hope it’s not a bad omen

Without him I’ll never ride it

But you all know me I just worry , tell you all not to 

And we’ve been so lucky so far, whatever happens 

Will it last?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s done and ready to photograph

Maybe tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you.


Regards,
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A photo is no good! We need a Youtube video of you flying up the street on one wheel screaming your head off!

Come on! The forum needs it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s an electric tricycle 

And as yet I haven’t got on it 

I’ve had an arthritic flare up in my foot

Which makes me useless ,it looks big 

Which if I’m honest Intimidates a bit 
But I’ll sort it

Without it the MH might as well go 

I can walk about the house 

More than I can walk about the MH 

And if I can’t leave the constraints of the MH 

It becomes a prison 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> A photo is no good! We need a Youtube video of you flying up the street on one wheel screaming your head off!
> 
> Come on! The forum needs it!


Babe

It ain't going to happen

The screaming might

But one day soon

I just may be able to get from A to B

What joy would that be

I'd be free

Oh just to be free

But first that bloody bike looks big

I'll send albert out first >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here she/he is


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh wow! Its a thing of beauty. Lovely colour. Your house is big enough, practice indoors before hitting that busy road outside!

Reminds me of a three wheeler I had when I was about four that was way too big for me.

Stop talking about it and get on it!!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh! How fantastic!

Go on, give it a go


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Me on me bike circa 1945.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

An even earlier one with me on my bike.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So you really were cute once Ray ? :grin2::grin2:>

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It folds 

Although we haven’t tried that yet 

The front wheel folds backwards

Not sure what difference that makes

Yet more photos to come

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Presumably like this? Maybe easier to store when folded?

Have you managed to get your leg over it yet? :wink2:

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven’t got my leg over for several years >:wink2:

Oh you mean the bike

Not yet my arthritis is still flared up

Better but then the painful stiffness kicks in 

It can last a few days or a few weeks 

And oh I just want to dance with somebody 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a good-looking trike Sandra. A pity tho that the rear wheels don't fold towards one another.

Good luck with it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess if that was a option Jean it would have been developed already 

It might mean it fits in the back of a estate

Our tow bar , fitted by armatage, is meant to carry a scooter rack

It’s bolted onto the chassis with triangulated cross members for rigity 

And we have air assisted rear suspension ( Which is brilliant to raise the overhang ) 

The net weight of the tricycle is 24 k, including the battery but excluding the basket 

And we would remove the battery when travelling 

We’ve sourced a fairly local firm that will provide a rack 

Local to my area in childhood, Nelson 

So it looks as though we can tow it on a bike rack 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> So you really were cute once Ray ? :grin2::grin2:>
> 
> Sandra


Couldn't you just chuck his cheeks!:kiss:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wadyameen 'once'..???


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t push your luck babe :kiss::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The foot is seeming much better

A moment of worry in the night as I thought my knee was ready to flare up and take its place 

But it seems OK today 

Tomorrow I may just sit on the bike , drum roll 

I prob need to stand on the cross bar and onto the seat 

I know it sounds stupid , but my feet have a life of their own , ligaments are stiff and inflexible 

I don’t think they have developed connections to my brain 

I think it’s alright but if they catch I loose balance 

And short distance can seem like a long way down or up 

And disturb my balance 

But this bike can’t fall over, it’s balanced on three wheels 

And Alberts there 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The basket looks almost big enough for Shadow to sit in :grin2:

Once you get used to it you'll not look back, but you won't get used to it if you don't try. 
Just a few minutes a day in a straight line, don't try turning at first because that needs a bit of practice.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can step through it by the looks of it Sandra but if you cant get your foot up have you got a portable step in the van? Telephone directory? 

Just get on it!! The longer you put it off the more likely it will end up as an expensive ornament!! We are all waiting with baited breath here!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s fine

I will ride into the sunset 

Not sure it will get through the front gate

But we have the back gate 

Lots of locked to protect the van

I recon I’ll wait and go somewhere on a canal path 

So we need to go and get the bike rack

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> It's fine
> 
> I will ride into the sunset
> 
> ...


Im not sure a canal path is a good idea for the maiden flight! :lol: Find a great big field where you cant kill anyone or yourself.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It wouldn’t be for you Barry 

But I intend to travel at a slow ladylike pace :nerd::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...slow and ladylike .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Might have known you’d be the one to install confidence 

I know you never got over the fact my photo of the star at moustiers-St.- Marie 

Was far superior to yours 

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...ah but that was from the 2017 holiday , my 2018 clips would have destroyed you, but I had been banned from the site until recently so never got the chance to bore everyone with them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And so you should have been banned

Surely they haven’t let you back again>

Sandra:kiss::grin2:


----------

